# foam concaves from power tools



## ship (Jan 16, 2006)

So if cutting say Blue Dow Board for concave molding profile, what saw blade would be optimum for the cut? 24 tooth, 36 tooth or 60 tooth? How does one go about making a 4x8 sheet of foam into say a cornace molding anyway? This especially if given a table saw, how does one set it up to cut a 5" radius 1" deep concave? Than make the rest of the cuts including it's final fourty five degree shaping? Would you wax the blade? Can you use a stacking or adjustable x_____ blade on it?

Given a variable speed router, and a 2" radius bit, what's the proper speed for routering the foam and what steps beyond protection of self might be useful before putting router on surface?


----------

